# Sure Fire weapon light



## FEATHERSTONE (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a question I hope you folks can answer, I have a older Sure Fire shotgun light, the battery is dead, well its been dead for a couple of years /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I want to replace the battery but I dont see it at Sure Fire's web page.

The battery says DL223AC 6 volt with a stamp that reads B128, in a white plastic sleeve that says Surefire, the wierd thing is that its two Duracells 123's in the sleeve, Im guessing Sure Fire didnt have batteries made back then?

Anyway does anyone know where I can find a replacement?
The lamp says P-60 if that helps at all.

Thanks as always,
Ryan


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 26, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, those batteries were designed for the weapon's recoil, something about the shock damage to the regular 123's. I'm not sure though, someone else will know more on here.I think though that it would be fine to replace the batteries with two regular 123's. I was pretty sure that I saw that type of battery listed on surefire's website earlier this year, but I can't seem to find it tonight. You can probably still get them though, I just couldn't.


----------



## mokona2 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm guessing the B128 was a pre-wrapped pair of CR123s with some type of washer or cushion between the two cells (recoil-proof 6V lithium battery stick). I think the new part number is SF223AC (see the 2005 Tactical Catalog, page 64).


----------



## pyro (Feb 26, 2005)

If the recoil of your weapon isn't too hard
just use 2 regular 123 cells of your choice.


----------



## dano (Feb 26, 2005)

The shotgun needs the special Surefier built two cell stick, as it has some built in shock/recoil reduction for the lithium cells.

I'd give SF a call to double check, but I wouldn't use non-shock isolated cells until the recoil damage potential was known.

-dan


----------



## Size15's (Feb 26, 2005)

The "B128" stamp could be a QC, batch or assembly operative's code. Some Lamp Assemblies have such stamps. One of my SF323AC batteries has a code stamp.

The SF223AC battery stick is a shock isolated two-SF123A battery stick designed to protect the SF123As from recoil (being squashed and damaged).

In the "olden days" SureFire used DL123A batteries because they were the best there was. For several years SureFire have been using their own brand of SF123A battery they buy in from an American manufacturer in quite awe inspiring quantities and pass them on to SureFire users for basically cost (boxing them up is pretty much the cost they factor in).







My understanding is that when SureFire switched to SF123As inside their WeaponLight battery sticks they changed the SureFire logo on the outer white wrap to the current logo. Older versions with DL123A batteries featured the old "sight" logo or the even older logo.

Shotgun forend WeaponLights do require these shock isolated battery sticks for reliability and durability. They can be ordered from SureFire or your friendly SureFire Dealer.

SF223AC - two-SF123A stick
SF323AC - three-SF123A stick
SF423AC - four-SF123A stick

Some heavy users of WeaponLights prefer the sticks for ease/speed of replacing them. Be sure to store/carry them safely.

Al


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Al, 

Not to be off-topic, but is that barrel included with the L60 available as a seperate part that you know of? (the part that the bezel screws onto, not the A21) Looks like a tailcap would fit on that.

Thanks.
--Joe


----------



## Size15's (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Joe

This question comes up now and then. No. The "housings" or "bodies" used by Lamp Modules are not sold by themselves. 

That is the reason why they have no part code and have been grouped together as part of the Lamp Module as the way of getting hold of them.

Al


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 25, 2008)

To bring an old thread back to life...I was at a local law enforcement store a month or so ago and they had some of these battery packs stuck to the side covered in dust. I haven't been able to locate them on the Surefire website. Does Surefire still offer them.

Also, near these same battery packs, they had what appeared to be a battery charger in surefire packaging...did Surefire offer some sort of a rechargeable battery pack that would work with M series lights?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Size15's (Oct 26, 2008)

Wangstang said:


> To bring an old thread back to life...I was at a local law enforcement store a month or so ago and they had some of these battery packs stuck to the side covered in dust. I haven't been able to locate them on the Surefire website. Does Surefire still offer them.


Simple answer is 'No.' They are no longer a regular production item.



Wangstang said:


> Also, near these same battery packs, they had what appeared to be a battery charger in surefire packaging...did Surefire offer some sort of a rechargeable battery pack that would work with M series lights?


No.
SureFire has battery chargers for the B65 NiCad Battery Stick, for the B90 NiCad Battery Stick, and for the B92 NiCad Battery Stick.
It was likely you saw either a CN400 for the B90, or the CN200 for the B65.
The B92 (for the 9N) chargers are very rare.


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 26, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Simple answer is 'No.' They are no longer a regular production item.


 
Any reason why...improved design of the SF123's or what?



Size15's said:


> No.
> SureFire has battery chargers for the B65 NiCad Battery Stick, for the B90 NiCad Battery Stick, and for the B92 NiCad Battery Stick.
> It was likely you saw either a CN400 for the B90, or the CN200 for the B65.
> The B92 (for the 9N) chargers are very rare.


 
Do you think we will ever see a rechargeable battery that will be designed for the M Series lights?

I know the millitary guys would have a hard time with recharging but they sure would be useful for those of us in the Law Enforcement world.

I've be considering experimenting with the B90 setup but I didn't want the spend the money on something that wouldn't work or would possibly damage the light. Any thoughts?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Size15's (Oct 26, 2008)

Wangstang said:


> Any reason why [SureFire discontinued their Shock Isolated Battery Sticks]...improved design of the SF123's or what?


In the old days DL123A batteries were very expensive and as a result were not changed very often (unless well drained of course).
This meant that the batteries spent a long time being subjected to the pounding and crushing forces that life or a 'high' recoil, actively used firearm caused. SureFire developed the shock isolated battery sticks to help prevent the DL123A batteries from being damaged before they were fully used.

Now that SF123A batteries are so cheap [relatively, whatever] there is no need to keep using batteries that show signs of recoil damage. There become an ever-decreasing demand for the battery sticks.



Wangstang said:


> Do you think we will ever see a rechargeable battery that will be designed for the M Series lights?
> ...Any thoughts?


I don't believe SureFire will create rechargeable batteries for any of it's incandescent lights [that currently take SF123A's].
If people want to use rechargeable batteries there are plenty of aftermarket solutions it seems.

I think it's possible, but unlikely that SureFire will create a new LED dutylight (rechargeable).
I don't think it's likely that SureFire will deliberately or obviously create a flashlight that can use either SF123A's or a rechargeable battery stick [unless they make it themselves, which I doubt they will]

It's just not a priority for them. Never has been (IMHO).


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 26, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I don't believe SureFire will create rechargeable batteries for any of it's incandescent lights [that currently take SF123A's].
> If people want to use rechargeable batteries there are plenty of aftermarket solutions it seems.
> 
> I think it's possible, but unlikely that SureFire will create a new LED dutylight (rechargeable).
> ...



Thanks for the detailed information. A rechargeable light isn't exactly what I am looking for. I have a Streamlight stinger, and to be honest, having to deal with the light specific charger was enough of a PITA that I switch over to all 123 powered lights, which at the time was simply my pistol light and then my pocket light, a G6.

I have several M series lights, an M3 I use on night shift, an M910, an M951 and an M961. I also have an Olight T20M, a Streamlight M3x and the earlier mentioned Surefire G6. Between training, schools and using my gear at work, I think I could put some rechargeable 123's to use. I have tried to sort through the battery/electronics forums to see if there has been an endorsement or even a qusi-endorsement by anyone with Surefire for rechargeable and/or a specific brand with charger that would be good/safe to use, but I can't find anything.

Any advice you can provide would be appreciated. Feel free to PM me if you have the answer but we are going out of the realm designated for this thread.

Thanks!
Wes


----------

